# Current Satellite Pro Plus 36" on 12 gallon long



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

That light is wayyyyy too bright for a 12g long, you have to balance it by manually removing the algae and uping co2/ferts.

Or just lower the light/hang it.


----------



## quiquik (Dec 13, 2013)

Just my thought,,, but I think it looks very nice and sleek the way it is. I would try lowering the intensity a little at a time and see if that would help. Kinda a catch 22 having such a powerful light and the cost of it and only being able to use a small percent of it so to speak. I have a 48 inch pro on my 50 gal. at 17 inches from substrate and have it set at around 65 percent. Nice tank by the way.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I only run mine for about 6 hours a day.


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

Maybe a split photo period would help?

Say, three hours on, four hours off, three hours on. The "siesta" period has to be at least 4 hours.

The reasoning behind this is that plants will start to photosynthesize as soon as the light goes on. Algae takes awhile to gear up. So a dark period in the middle of the "day" gives plants the advantage.


----------



## sl3xx (Mar 10, 2015)

Randym, would my dwarf puffers mind? They always seem to be sleepy when the lights come on. I would think splitting up the period might make it weird for them.

Thanks everyone. I guess I'm going to get some drywall screws, long chains and try to DIY this sh*t up. I could lower the intensity but might as well do it right.


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

I worried about how a split photoperiod would affect the fish, too, but mine don't seem to mind it. I have my lights on early in the morning (so I can see my fish before I go to work) and in the afternoon/evening, when I get home. Because the "dark" period is actually at midday, the tank is not totally dark. It's too dark for plants to photosythesize, but the fish stay active. Like a cloudy day.


----------



## sl3xx (Mar 10, 2015)

I went through and hung it. Not nearly as good looking as it was, since the wall is now illuminated. But definitely more functional.

I have my photoperiod from 8pm - 4am so I can enjoy my fish while I'm home. I work all day so its pointless to have a normal period. I put a cardboard enclosure over the tank to keep the light out during the day.


----------



## nanonerd (Nov 18, 2015)

I was thinking of setting up a Mr. Aqua 12 gallon long with this light but I'm glad you posted this cause now i'll reconsider. does anyone have any recommendations for lower light LEDs for shallow tanks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

nanonerd said:


> I was thinking of setting up a Mr. Aqua 12 gallon long with this light but I'm glad you posted this cause now i'll reconsider. does anyone have any recommendations for lower light LEDs for shallow tanks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finnex stingray or current usa plus.


----------



## sl3xx (Mar 10, 2015)

nanonerd said:


> I was thinking of setting up a Mr. Aqua 12 gallon long with this light but I'm glad you posted this cause now i'll reconsider. does anyone have any recommendations for lower light LEDs for shallow tanks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know, after having this for a day now, it's nice having access to the top of the tank. It also becomes more aesthetically pleasing as you can see the top when walking up to the tank.
I don't regret having to raise the light. I actually like it better. Plus the light distribution is a lot more even, not as concentrated on one area of the tank.


----------



## tlatix (Feb 21, 2016)

what bracket you use to hang that led?


----------

